# How expensive is a GSD?



## KCandMace

Since we all live in different areas and sometimes countries, I was wondering what a typical pet GSD costs in your area.

Do you think it is expensive?

A papered GSD costs normally 600-800 euros ~ 800-1000 USD here. Non papered GSD cost 400 euros ~ 500 USD. 

I don't think it is expensive considering all that a breeder must do to paper a dog and the litter.


----------



## rjvamp

Angeles came from a reputable breeder in North Carolina (Walltop Kennels in Four Oaks, NC) and was $900 USD. He is not fully registered with the AKC until he passes his hips (good or excellent) and elbows (normal) at 2 years of age. All paperwork was in good order from her.

When I looked at Back Yard Breeders (BYB) as my gage to help me understand pricing, they ranged from $300 - $500 in North Carolina. So coming from a reputable breeder that bred for a specific purpose will cost 2, 3, 4 times as much as a BYB dog.

Now, his first year of vet visits, shots, food, puppy training, crate, leashes, water and food bowls and treats - well that all up as well  LOL

I don't think this is off the mark for a good, quality dog. Not that you will not get a good, quality dog in a rescue. But if you are looking for something specific, then going to a reputable breeder is a must. And, therefore, be willing to pay the price. I'm not very keen on the BYB since you are not really sure how these dogs are being bred. I'd rather pay $50 - $100 for a rescue vs. taking the chance with a BYB at $300 - $500 unless of course, I'm looking for a dog like Angeles and I'm willing to pay for it.


----------



## littledmc17

My lab was free and Brady was 1200
I spend on food, treats about 120 for 2 dogs
heart worm 53 every 3 months
advantix 87 every 3 months
vets 800 a year for 2 dogs
grooming 300 a year
cheaper then kids!!!


----------



## Sherush

Jesse pure GSD born in an Animal Shelter and cost us $180.00 (but included life time city licence, microchip, 1st set of shots, deworming medicine and $50 coupon towards neuter - so basically free). 

He is a wonderful, well behaved, very healthy 17 month old. Is a pleasure to own and raise. Feeding him costs us $80.00 a month.


----------



## Helly

Depends on how much stuff he tears up


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: HellyDepends on how much stuff he tears up










oh yes!

Otto was $1200, about the going rate for a nice 8 week old pup around here. 

Morgan was $5 as a 6 month old pup at Warwick animal shelter.

She WAS NOT a bargain when I compare the amount of stuff she destroyed (including but not limited to a laptop and a kitchen) to the amount of stuff Otto has destroyed (ate the stuffing out of a couch, likes to chew the heel pull on shoes)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Havoc was $1500 in 2007
Kayos was $1200 in 2003
Max was $25 in 1999 from the animal shelter!


----------



## gagsd

Kenju was $125. The next week his litter was in the paper for $75.


----------



## Caledon

Dakota was $1,500.00, which was in line with 4 breeders that I contacted give or take a few $100. 

The cost of the dog is nothing compared to vet bills, food, toys, training, collars, leashes, kennel. She is 9 months old now and I've spent close to twice that amount on the above already and worth every penny!


----------



## zyppi

What lines are you talking about?

What do you expect and intend to do with your dog?

Do you want parents titled? Are you planning to show? What medical tests do you require breeder provide on their breeding stock?

I'd say the price could range anywhere from $1500 up - way up depending on your specifications.

For less, I'm sure there are good rescues and chancy BYB dogs (I'd rescue before buying a BYB).

No simple answer.


----------



## Catu

Registered GSD: 300 - 400 USD. If born from a VA imported from Germany you can pay up to 1500, but never more than that.

No papers, you can find one for USD 100 or less on the newspaper.


----------



## selzer

Hmmmm. 

Well, lets see. 

I have nine of them so it may cost a bit more or less/dog. 

Usually my dogs cost me about 20k per year. But for the last several years in a row I built kennels. I am looking forward to knocking off that 5-8k. 

Dog food costs me about 500/month. I am doing a little better now since I am supplementing with raw chicken leg quarters that are cheaper than the dog food. 

My vet bills usually run around 3k per year. But last year it was 7k. I did genetic testing on six dogs though. I also had to have a C-section and had to have an ultra-sound for a hemangiosarcoma scare. I am looking forward to a good vet year this year. 

Training classes cost me $65 for a six week class. We generally do puppy class, then basic, then advanced, then CGC, and usually add another advanced or basic class in for good measure. Then usually I try to do something else with them too, like Rally classes out doors or agility. So for one new dog that would be approximately 65 x 6, or $390. Older dogs still get some class work, but not as much here, so I have been spending $1000 for training per year. 

Supplies: all my dogs have a kennel outside (about 2500/each), and a crate inside (60-120). I fenced the back yard (200), and then put up privacy panels (600)to block off the view so the neighbors would not be barked at when I am not there to supervise. Stainless steel bowls (10 each) and water buckets (25), bucket holders so they cannot spill their water (12), collars (12/each), leads and martingales (30/year), All of them have dog houses outside (60-120) and shelters (300). Varikennel for the car (120).

Toys: bought a thing of 90 Zanies for $80. An additional $100.

Treats: 500 to $1000/year for pigs' ears, liver, bones, chicken strips, etc.

Grooming: I usually spend less than 1k on grooming. I like my pups to be groomed and handled by other people. The mobile vet charges me 40/dog. Petsmart charges me 30. But it is cheaper to go with the mobile vet because I do not buy other crap from her. Usually each of my dogs gets a groomer-bath twice a year. Extra is for puppies and any I am showing. 

Preventatives: heartguard or revolution for some, advantage multi for Jenna, approximately 12/dog/mo x 9 months. 

Entrance fees, dog licenses (kennel license), registration (AKC), dog events, etc. Usually a couple of hundred. How much I spend to go out to eat after shows, I will not mention -- uhg!

Oh yeah, $12/dog for slippers (mine).

I am sure that I am forgetting some major expenditures. But when you add it all up, you breeder is probably not getting rich if you are getting a pup from someone who does even as little as I do with mine.


----------



## AK GSD

Well for recent pups:
Boss was from a breeder in Washington State and cost $800
Scout was from a breeder in Canada and cost $1000

They are both German Showline, sold as pet/companion (not show) and limited registration (no breeding).

We choose them because we liked the breeder/litter not based on their price. We had actually expected to pay more and were surprised when quoted the cost so felt they were bargains. We have found the purchase price of a pup is nothing compared to what you spend on them over their lifetime. They are worth every penny


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> 
> Entrance fees, dog licenses (kennel license), registration (AKC), dog events, etc. Usually a couple of hundred. How much I spend to go out to eat after shows, I will not mention -- uhg!


And if you are part of the organization and have to invite the helper his dinner... WHOA!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Massie cost $50 and that included a spay and a basic obedience class.









Basu was $175 (through rescue) and he was neutered. He was AKC registered and came from German show lines. 

Rafi was $100 (I bought his foster $100 worth of dog and cat food!) and was neutered and UTD on everything. With Rafi I was very definitely looking for something specific and he hasn't disappointed.


----------



## koda00

My Koda was a rescue w/papers @ 10 wks old. @ 2 1/2 y/o 1st knee surgery,(ACL) 3 1/2 y/o 2nd knee surgery(ACL), came down w/lyme disease 2 times w/having the vaccine. Got Rhinoitis,menengitis, been on antibiotics for 2 years. He's been very expensive but I would'nt trade him for the world. He is 9 y/o now. He's a very big boy weighing in @ 120lbs.


----------



## JeffM

Thor originally was $900 but went for $700 when the time came.

Riggs: $300. Originally wanted full price (he was returned to the breeder @ 13 months) but said we would not pay full price (which was a lie







)

Both were with papers.


----------



## ArmyGSD

Zeus was 500 Dollars US from a breeder in Iowa. With full papers and a lineage from Fleicherheim Kennels. (Good show dogs)

The cash for gas out to pick him up was 200 US

The shipping fee from the breeder was 300 (So I saved 100 by picking him up by my self.

Food is about 60 USD every month and a half (still a puppy so I know it's going to get worse)

Shots and chipping and vet visits about 150 USD at this point, more shots to come.

Training for puppy generalization and basic obedience 0 USD since this was a gfit from Petsmart since out last puppy who was in training got hit while in the course.

But that is it for now, no destruction as of yet, and hoping to keep it that way.

Would have definately paid ALOT more than what I have in him, so I guess it's time to start spoiling him a little. Gotta keep my lil fuzzy child happy right.


----------



## Nikkia

Nikkia was $850 USD w/ AKC papers 

I spend at least a $100 on her food every month it's 49.99 a bag and she goes through 1 1/2 bags every month.

Vet care I know I've spent over $1000 on for check ups cause I was worried about her skinniness which is only cause she is a growing girl I know now but I was really worried then! and for shots and chipping. I also buy her heart gaurd so ya might as well add that on there to

Fortunately I have been able to repay my family for all the damage she did while she was a pup she was such a little terror!

Add another $900 on there for treats, bones, beds, training supplies and yada yada.

Haven't had to invest in puppy classes all those fosters sure helped me learn how to train a dog it also helped that Nikkia was very easy to train.

Dogs are little money pits but it's worth every penny! I don't know how I could live without Nikkia in my life she is so wonderful!


----------



## lakota757

Rescue dogs are wonderful!! Shelter fees can include all of the first vetting and range from 50 - 100 here in GA. If you get from a good rescue group, usually about 250.00. This also includes your vetting. Plus, you are saving a life!


----------



## weber1b

Clover was $250.00 from a rescue. Max was free, pulled him from a shelter, but has been anything but that since.


----------



## Jessica H

Dozer was originally sold to a breeder in Michigan. I ended up taking him instead for a few reasons (his testicle never dropped so could not be used to breed) and I paid about $1200.00. She is a reputable breeder.

I am SOOOO glad he never "dropped the ball"


----------



## gsdlove212

I have paid different prices for all three of my girls. 

Shadow was $150.00: Father was a PPD, mother was not, both AKC registered...but I would still call them a BYB.
Duchess was $500.00: Higher end BYB (but still a BYB), Father was a German Showline import.
Gianna was $1200.00 (plus shipping):Reputable breeder, dam and sire both OFA'd and titled. Working lines.


----------



## MassiChewSits

From recent experience,in my area cost of a puppy from a reputable breeders varied according to the type of GSD(line).
Some breeders are asking $2000 for West German working/show line pups.
The going rate for DDR seems about $1200. American lines $1000-1200.
I think I remember seeing a website for a Maine importer of West German GSD's that was asking $2500 for dogs from Germany.

If timing and needing a puppy were not an issue I would have gone through a rescue. 

I have yet to experience the costs of food,medicine,vets,daycare,toys, and chewed furniture. I like to have a CPA who raised a GSD from a pup post a comprehensive spreadsheet here so I know what I'm getting into.


----------



## IloveGSDs

In 2003, Cody was 1200 plus 300 for shipping. He is German Showline...not show quality...doesn't matter...he's my best friend and I love the big goof.










I spend about $100/mo on food for 2 big dogs and one itty bitty. I spend hundreds of dollars--hard to estimate--on vet expenses, shots, heartworm, occ ear infections. It is hard for me to estimate because we also use the vet to board/kennel our dogs several times per year...and that adds up, for sure.


----------



## bergwanderkennels

I am checking into German breeders now for my next dog and what I am seeing for a pup is 400 euros to 600 euros with papers. (800 euros is really very high),

For boxers because 1 they do not have so many in a litter to begin with and 2 because they can have a hard time birthing you pay 1,200 to 1,500 USD and 1,200 Euros.


----------



## Sasha's Family

Well i think we got ours for £250 I Think we got it lowerd because we do live in his village and we are great friends with him.


----------



## AniasGSDs

I try NOT to think about it, but its several thousands a year. And this is with out any major medical expenses. 

This year it will be well over $6,000.00 (Gretchen bloated and the emergency surgery was $5,500.00. The insurance is covering a part of it)!!! 

I know that I am NOT a typical dog owner. I spend on my dogs like if they were my kids (I don't buy them clothes or toys) but they travel with me, I train them, I feed them the best foods, and they get the best veterinary care (they get acupuncture) etc. My dogs are my hobby so I spend a lot of time and money on them.


----------



## selzer

No toys????

That is a separate line item on my balance sheet, LOL!

I haven't boughten them any clothes, save denim diapers and a pair of boots. Yeah, when Heidi got that infected toe, I got the boots so I could medicate it and not have her lick it off.


----------



## AniasGSDs

> Originally Posted By: selzerNo toys????
> 
> That is a separate line item on my balance sheet, LOL!
> 
> I haven't boughten them any clothes, save denim diapers and a pair of boots.










I ment none of that froo-froo stuff you see people buy for their tea-cup neurotic dogs. Of course they get toys!!!! They are the tugs and balls and rugs and helpers to chew on......


----------



## HeidiW

How do you prevent Bloat? That is scarey!


----------



## AniasGSDs

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WHow do you prevent Bloat? That is scarey!


Here is a thread in the *Health *section that talks all about Bloat: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=199710&page=1#Post199710

Here is *Gretchen's* Bloat thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1050604


Bloat is a *HORRIBLE* thing to happen!!!! It’s an excruciating pain for the dog and it WILL kill the dog within hours. The surgery is usually <u>VERY expensive </u>and the dog (if it survives) has a very long recovery time. *PLEASE educate* yourself about it so that if it does happen to your dog, you'll know what to do to save your dog's life!!!! 

*Some times (and this happened to me) even when you do all the right things, bloat can still happen!!!!!!!*


----------



## HeidiW

Thank you for the info and links, I will read those threads!


----------



## flyinghayden

Maxie was $500 from a byb, pretty healthy for the 1st 7 years of her life. Health started to decline in October of 06, and by the time she passed on 4 months later, I had ramped up almost $8000 in vet bills, was planning to fly her to Colorado in late February for a cat scan, but she died 2 weeks prior. Had we made to that, I would have been $11000 in vet bills. Hannah was free, but since she was clear in Houston, TX it was around $2000 for me to fly down and get her. Sable was shipped to me from a rescue in Missisippi, around $800. Perle was a Florida girl, about $2200 as I also flew down to get her.


----------



## Ocean

Priceless.


----------



## mjbgsd

Cody was $425 in the newspaper from a BYB.

Isa was $1000 from shafferhund kennels

And Akbar is costing us $1500









I'm not even going to tell you how much we've spent on on dog stuff, ie equipment, paying entry fees, club dues both SchH and the breed club, dog crates, food, etc.


----------



## Wolfie

Yukon was free. He was given to me by the breeder as a replacement puppy after I lost my last GSD to bloat. Who I paid $600 for.


----------



## WinitheGSD

well buying one can be very exspenisve. $400-$2000+
But if you mean how much they cost when you own one per year thats a little difficult to figure out. theres worm and flea meds and vet app. and food etc. etc.


----------



## mmarie

my outlook: consider the initial cost to buy/rescue a dog a down payment on an 11-15 year loan. but the loan is for unconditional love and devotion, so every penny is worth it.


----------



## KCandMace

> Originally Posted By: WiniIsmylifewell buying one can be very exspenisve. $400-$2000+
> But if you mean how much they cost when you own one per year thats a little difficult to figure out. theres worm and flea meds and vet app. and food etc. etc.


No the initial question was just what a typical pet GSD costs in your area and do you think it is expensive?

Factoring in vet visits and all that is more random since one pet could get parvo and another nothing... Plus vets even in one localized area could have drastically different prices.

I do agree Ocean,







They are priceless.


----------



## APBTLove

Both of our GSDs (Dutch and Mo) were not more than $400 together.
Mo lived to be 16, never had health problems.
Dutch is now 14, and is only starting to have issues.

My next will cost between $25-$300 from a shelter.


----------



## Liesje

The German show line breeders I know of are charging $2500-$3500 for a pup with no faults from SchH titled, Koer'd, hips/elbows, and V or VA rated parents. Long coats are significantly less.

Good working lines I've heard $800-$2000.

Don't know about American lines.

BYBs....this is what gets me, some are cheap, but some are still charging up to $3500!

My Kenya was free. Coke (mix) was $120 from the rescue and I think the rescues/shelters around here charge $75/$200 depending on age/health condition. I don't know of any that charge more simply for the dog being a purebred. The local HS charges a little more for a puppy.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Massie, the dog who got me hooked on gsds, was $65 at the Greenfield, MA Animal Shelter. That included a spay and a basic OB class. She was 10 weeks old. What a deal!!!!!!!!!!

Basu (pb with papers, from German show lines) was $175. I adopted him through Badgerland German Shepherd Rescue in WI. He was already neutered. 

Rafi (my fake gsd) was free, although I did buy his foster dad $100 worth of food for his own animals because he was nice enough to take Rafi in and nurse him back to health after someone dumped him out in the country. Rafi was neutered before I adopted him. 

Rescues around here charge between $200 and $350 for german shepherds. I noticed that the humane society is now charging more for rare breeds.


----------



## pupresq

Grace was $180, which included her spay, shots, HW test etc. Leo was $85 plus a drive to GA. That included his HW test and microchip. It would have included his neuter if I'd been local, but alas I had to pay out of pocket for that up here and it cost an arm and a leg because I didn't use our rescue discount (since I was adopting him). 

Re rescues charging more for rare or purebred dogs - we have a general price range which includes A LOT of vetting stuff (stuff that would cost the adopter about three times what we charge, plus they get a dog). But we do tend to try to set our adoption prices as comparable to what area breed rescues are charging for similar dogs. Our group is all-breed, but I foster a lot of GSDs. I don't want our adoption fee to be a hundred dollars less than whatever the local GSD groups are charging because I don't want people adopting my dog because it's a "bargain." They're all bargains in terms of vetting costs, but I want good adopters not discount hunters. On the other hand, if I'm adopting out a large breed mixed puppy, I would charge less because the local groups adopting those are charging less as well and I want my dog priced similarly. Don't know if that makes sense. Basically, just trying to help our dogs get adopted for the right reasons and keep the rescue going at the same time. Even our highest price is still a major discount on the vet work we do, so I figure everybody wins regardless.


----------



## SouthernThistle

1st GSD, AKC, female, older (9+) $400 - 1986
2nd GSD, AKC, male, older (9+) $400 - 2002
3rd GSD, no AKC, female, foster, young (2+)- $0
4th GSD, AKC, imported female, older (9+) - $0
5th GSD, no AKC, male, rescue, young (10 mths - 19 mths) - $100 + $250 vetting (Tobey)
6th GSD, AKC (limited until hips and titled), 8 weeks - $550 (talked down from $1000 after discussing plans for him)


----------



## Haddadin

I bought one And i visited 2 doctors ... 100% Pure for 30 EURO here are cheap we have lots of german sheperds.


----------



## onyxena

My boy Dasher cost me $200 from a little pet shop in NJ that sold mostly BYB pups. With papers. I know, not the best options for finding a dog, but he is exactly what I wanted! I saw him when the lady working there had his bro out on a lead and I asked to see him. The brother was very shy and I knew not the right fit. Then she got Dash out for me and he just joined me like he was waiting there for me all that time. Now, the hot tub cover he ate.....cost more than him! 
Sasha was $100 from a county shelter, but we ended up paying about $500 total after her pneumonia ordeal! 
Blitzen our mutt, is our most expensive dog. He cost $55 from a humane society, but about $1300 treating his mysterious skin conditions with several different vets. Never fully went away until we moved to Colorado in 07, now he's fine.


----------



## Fodder

my 1st gsd was free from a byb in the neighborhood.
my 2nd gsd (Gia) was $64 i think. i found her thru the rescue i volunteered for and they only charged me her bail fee & spay.
my 3rd gsd was a long term foster that i bailed from the shelter, then later placed thru the rescue. i believe she was around the $60 mark too.
my 4th gsd (Tilden) was a whopping $32. also a rescue.

all of my rescues were acquired btwn 9 and 10 months. Gia and Tilden both came with a good amount of known history... and none of them came with any "hidden cost" although Gia has HD.


----------



## paladin

My GSD pup cost me $500 (got a $300 peace officer discount).


----------



## doggiedad

i'm not sure why your dog has to wait untill it's
2 yrs. old to be fully registered with the AKC.
puppies are registered at 8 weeks and so on. <

how does a BYB help you in any way to understand anything
about a GSD?? is a BYB reputable?? <



rjvamp said:


> He is not fully registered with the AKC until he passes his hips (good or excellent) and elbows (normal) at 2 years of age. All paperwork was in good order from her.
> 
> When I looked at Back Yard Breeders (BYB) as my gage to help me understand pricing, they ranged from $300 - $500 in North Carolina.


----------



## abby

Kobe 12yrs cost 95 pounds uk from battersea dogs home. not to mention over 2000 vet fees and over 1000 to ship to the usa
Tux free turned up with mum she left him and the owners didnt want him, plus lots in torn up stuff
Scamp $125 from the shelter plus stuff torn up yeah tux and scamp are not such a good combo though i blame tux (hubbys dog! LOL)
Sometimes the cheapest thing is buying them lol next pup looking at about 1200 - 1500 dont know if this helps


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark was $1000.00 Canadian.

He comes with a lifetime genetic health guarentee (including hips and elbows), both parents are titled and OVC'd, CKC and AKC registered (dual registered), he is on limited registration until he is OVC'd (and passes) for hips and elbows and titled in some manner (agility, SchH, herding, OB, Tracking, etc..), microchipped and tattooed, first shots were included (at 8 weeks old) and a free puppy checkup at our own vet (which I thought was impressive to me) on our way home from her house or within 24hours of having the puppy in our care.

I talk to my breeder on a regular basis (home visits, MSN and on facebook), have been introduced to MANY of her puppies owners and others she trains with. I trust her 100% and would be more than happy to get another dog from her in the future.

Best $1000.00 I spent.

Now, the cost of actually owning the puppy - training classes, vet exams, supplies, food, toys, extras... oh my gosh.. no way am I adding that up.. TOO SCARY!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden

Depends I could if little Uley would have lived he would have been 50$ US. I called one breeder no pups but over 1000 with hip and elbow tested and titled parents. I'm calling n a rescue in a shelter monday 60. I have also emailed a kennel out of tulsa who has whites. Still waiting on a email my have to call they had prices frm 300 to 600 2 year hip gerantiy. And I could not add all the toys beds food ect that I buy for my babys now its a lot but I don't care.


----------



## ChristenHolden

Depends if little Uley would have lived he would have been 50$ US. I called one breeder no pups but over 1000 with hip and elbow tested and titled parents. I'm calling n a rescue in a shelter monday 60. I have also emailed a kennel out of tulsa who has whites. Still waiting on a email my have to call they had prices frm 300 to 600 and a 2 year hip gerantiy. And I could not add all the toys beds food ect that I buy for my babys now its a lot but I don't care.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I wanna turn...

I got an awesome deal. My pup was the breeders favorite, but they were moving to a larger farm, and they only breed every 1 1/2 years ( so they don't plan on making a million bucks). We kept in constant contact for the few weeks following adoption, and they had a litter of 13... 2 stillborn, ONE female, and the rest males. They had a list waiting mostly for females. They wouldn't let Cullen go at first in hopes that if they had ONE left, it would be him!!! They only had him and two others available when I went, and they had the pups priced low because of the snowstorm, their moving, and the fact that their waiting list was for people who wanted females and other colors.... He wasn't even making back barely what he spent, and I am appreciative!!!

His 48" kennel cost me $100 brand new at the pet store. 
His bowls were $10 for two stainless steels.
His doggy bed was $20 as they discontinued the style so they were marked down
His first bag of TOTW was only 45 ( though we switched to Orijen at 60 per bag)
He is on grain free treats, which range from $1.50 - $12.00 per package
Clicker was $ 5
Treat Pouch was $10
6 foot leash and collar were around $17
Harness and 15 foot training leash ran around $25
Show leads were clearenced at $1.50 each
His huge basket of toys, ranging from Kongs, Balls, Stuffed Toys, Frisbees, Ropes, Nylabones, Wubba, ETC was prob around $80 for whats LEFT of them
His canned foor is $2.09 per can


VET visits are completely in another bracket. We have a vet that offers low cost weekend clinics. We DO have a full service, but we were actually advised to go ahead and use the clinic to save some loot. his first shots were at the breeder, the next two visits were $40 plus the 7-9 for heartworm prevent. This last visit for rabies and all was 55, plus HW Prevent was 9, and then microchip was 35... so that's another hundred. 

Don't forget to factor in a dremel or pedipaws, brushes, rakes, combs, shampoo, bitter apple, carpet cleaner, odor remover, file folders for records, travel bowls, we even have a specific backpack for when we go off... It';s not cheap, but it's well worth it... plus factoring in obedience, schutzhund, agility, and show training...


----------



## wolfstraum

I think generally the European high lines average $2500 (maybe more in CT!!!  ) for 8 week old pups from the better known, sucessful show breeders - and $1500-2000 from the less advertised! 

Working line pups seem to be $1200-1800 - depending on location and credentials of the parents. A pup from a World competition level male and a proven producing female is going to be more than a pup from a club level Sch3 male and titled female...I have seen those go for $800. The problem is that people see litters going for $1500 from another breeder who has produced titled dogs, working dogs, sucessful litters, and price litters from non-titled parents citing the 2nd or 3rd generations of titled dogs. 

Lee Hough


----------



## trish07

Phenix was $1,200.00 CND.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Sometimes, though, people have to understand....

There are breeders, such as Cullen's, that have a whole entire bloodline of V-VA rating, Sch 3, excellent hips, Champions... whos dogs are used for their most natural use. Cullen's parents themselves do NOT have titles, but I have seen them work the sheep/cattle and even the other livestock personally. They do what they were intended to do, have a great drive, they both were of excellent stance and standard, but he just didn't do competition. Both of the dogs were the high dollar dogs, and used all the time, yet you can go look under the pedigrees, and I get snotty remarks such as " well, what did you think you were getting?" and such. I intend to attempt to show, and we are going to start agility, and are going to meet with the local Schutzhund club also.... Getting told " hope you don't intend to breed"... well why the **** not?


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister was $600 from a BYB. But he is amazing!!!! Love my big boy!


----------



## Kamahi

Kamahi was $300, with a full registration. He may have been "cheap" but he's everything I could have ever wanted in a dog and more! I love this boy. :wub:


----------



## Nicnivin

Loki was $1200, then there was $300 for shipping from NH to MD. So I say he was $1500.


----------



## kt67

This brings back memories...

My first GSD cost $75 from a backyard breeder. Her parents were unapproachable, but she was adorable, and I was too young and stupid to know the warning signs. That dog is still my absolute heart dog and I miss her companionship. She was not to be trusted with other people, but with me, she was my best friend.

Thinking we knew a ton more about GSDs, the next one came from a show breeder who just happened to have a litter of sables. Ashley cost $600 and brought my kids up... she was unflappable, and cemented my love of Sables.

About two years after getting Ashley, we moved to a bigger house and purchased Mischief... another dark sable from the same breeder. She was $750. Unfortunatly, Mischief died at 15 months of an apparent heart attack/failure. She just made a funny noise one night at 2 am, and expired at the foot of my bed.

When Mischief died, I called up the breeder looking for another pup, but she had no litters coming in the near future. She had seen Ashley when we picked up the puppy and talked me into breeding her to one of her friends males. (Once all the health checks were done and such.) We bred her, and ended up with 12 little fur balls, keeping one. Those pups we sold for $850, but the whole raising puppy thing was traumatic for everyone in the family. (We did not make any money on the litter... My mother in law took one, we took one, we pretty much gave one to some family friends) That pup, named Tumbleweed solidified my love for long haired Sables. He was such a wonderful dog.. and served as the puppy temp tester for GSGSR for a while because he was unflappable.

Once Ashley Died, we bought a show line long haired female from a local breeder. She has impeccable breeding, but lacks some of the nerve present on our other dogs. Besides checking on the breeder extensively, we decided on her because she had the same great grandma as Ashley. Sophia is a love, and cost $1200.

When tumbleweed died, I was browsing petfinder and found our newest pup.. a 10 month old male sable. He cost $250, and was nuetered up to date on shots and I could tell his temperament immediately. This is the dog my son takes to boy scouts to practice bandaging on and the one that I allow babies to come pull his whiskers without any fear. My vet calls him the "great American dog" and he is just wonderful. (Well, he is an idiot and very very high energy.. but that is another tale)

At this point, I'd be thinking of $200 - $300 to adopt a dog from a reputable rescue..... You would be amazed at what you could find out there.


----------



## Riley425

HA! This is a funny thread... 

The minute we saw Riley (in a chicken coop outside in a dirt pen covered with fleas, ticks, mosquito's...), we knew we had to save him from what could have been a terrible fate with a BYB. I couldn't get $250 out of my wallet fast enough, just so we could get his anemic little butt straight to a vet. We couldn't leave his sister Kasey there, so we took her too for an additional $200. 

They are both outstanding puppies that have had very difficult roads to recovery... Getting back to cost? 

Riley: $250
Road to recovery: $3,000+ in the first year
Having THE most amazing GSD (no offense, but mine IS better than yours haha): _Priceless_


----------



## Amaruq

doggiedad said:


> i'm not sure why your dog has to wait untill it's
> 2 yrs. old to be fully registered with the AKC.
> puppies are registered at 8 weeks and so on. <
> 
> how does a BYB help you in any way to understand anything
> about a GSD?? is a BYB reputable?? <



Because a RESPONSIBLE breeder will do a LIMITED registration (dog is registered with the AKC but if the dog produces a litter the pups cannot be registered with the AKC) on a litter until the dogs has met specific requirements to deem them breed worthy which includes having passing OFA hips which cannot be done until the dog is at least 24 months. Depending on the agreement with the breeder once the criteria is met the breeder can then switch the limited registration to a full registration.


----------



## Korubell

I'm in New Zealand and my wee boy, born 3 Dec 09, cost $950NZ as a pet. If I'd wanted his pedigree papers for breeding or show he would have cost double that. I have signed a contract with the breeder saying I will have him neutered when he reaches the appropriate age, and that I will never give him to the police for their use.

Vet fees so far have totalled around $300. He's on proprietary brand puppy food for large and giant breeds, supplemented with other stuff, incl veggies and white carbs, bones etc. Most of the time he doesn't care whether he eats or not and is a very delicate (but not fussy) eater, so his food lasts ages and I end up buying more each week than he eats, so food costs around $15-20 a week.

Microchipping is required by law for all dogs here = $40
Registration with the City Council = $195 (desexed) or $210 for an entire dog
Desexing for a dog over 11kg = $215


----------



## Ellie

Getting a GSD from a shelter or GSD rescue would be a lot less money. I got Ellie (who's a mix) for $100. Spayed, vaccinated, potty trained.


----------



## Riley425

Ellie said:


> Getting a GSD from a shelter or GSD rescue would be a lot less money. I got Ellie (who's a mix) for $100. Spayed, vaccinated, potty trained.


Depending on location of course... We looked at a couple of rescue shelters in our area and they wanted no less than a $250 "donation" to rescue any dog. Thats not much of a "rescue" effort to some.


----------



## sagelfn

Riley425 said:


> Depending on location of course... We looked at a couple of rescue shelters in our area and they wanted no less than a $250 "donation" to rescue any dog. Thats not much of a "rescue" effort to some.


$250 for a speutered PB GSD UTD on shots, microchipped and temperment tested is a bargin. How would one expect a rescue to stay open if it didn't ask for money?

*Edited to add*
if you can't afford to spend that much on a dog you can't afford a dog


----------



## Riley425

sagelfn said:


> *Edited to add*
> if you can't afford to spend that much on a dog you can't afford a dog


Yeah!!! That's the spirit! Way to contribute such HELPFUL commentary to this thread. Let's keep it up and discourage everyone from rescuing these worthy companions unless they're fortunate enough to have such deep pockets as yourself!

Epic


----------



## sagelfn

Riley425 said:


> Yeah!!! That's the spirit! Way to contribute such HELPFUL commentary to this thread. Let's keep it up and discourage everyone from rescuing these worthy companions unless they're fortunate enough to have such deep pockets as yourself!
> 
> Epic


How did I discourage people? 

How much do you think it would cost to buy a GSD on top of spay/neuter, 1st 2nd and 3rd shots, rabies, monthly preventatives, training, food, and the supplies needed at home...and still have money for any health problems that come up? Again how would you expect a shelter/rescue to stay open?


----------



## beben4512

sagelfn said:


> How did I discourage people?
> 
> How much do you think it would cost to buy a GSD on top of spay/neuter, 1st 2nd and 3rd shots, rabies, monthly preventatives, training, food, and the supplies needed at home...and still have money for any health problems that come up? Again how would you expect a shelter/rescue to stay open?


Nice fun duel deck.
__________________
Printed koozies


----------



## Myles

Whoa~! Guess i got lucky, We got max for 600$


----------



## Whitedog404

Well, I guess, like some of you, I've run the gamut. I have a beautiful rescue who's now a senior girl. Amazing and kind dog. Had several homes before she came to me. Some people are simply nuts. Although, these days, at about 13 and with a very weak hind end, she's not the most patient dog with the new puppy. She cost about $150 I think. She was a bit older when I got her from GSD rescue, so I got a break on the price, I suppose. Then there's the huge white boy who came from a back yard breeder. I don't know why we do this, but for some reason we do. We lost the very best dog in the world, a white GSD from the pound shortly before that and I think we were hoping to find another perfect guy. Anyway, the back yard breeder jerk had the dogs in the back yard in kennels and you couldn't get near the parents. Large, handsome white GSDs, but so not social in the least. Even the fat, white pups shied away. Red flag or what? Nonetheless, some good looking little brute with one flagging ear got our attention and in the car he went. That was $300 dollars later. These are just prices to get the dogs, not care or the leather sofa that the white beast treated like a Milk Bone. Literally. Not pretty. But I wasn't really around much then. Anyway, the most recent acquisition was a long drawn-out decision. First, we considered another rescue, but with our senior, cranky and oh so prickly alpha girl, we decided on a puppy. Months of research later, I ended up with a handsome fellow from Germany. That passport cost $3000.00. Yep, ten times more than our white boy. I have to say, though, he's being raised very differently. While my partner seems to play hover mom, never letting her baby go out into the world, I take this adorable critter everywhere. We went to a local concert tonight outdoors. Went last week, too. Toddlers literally fall all over him and old women like to come up and ask if we know how many different breeds he's made from. I admit, GSD pups look a tad generic until their ears come up, but when they're grown, they'll kick any other breed's proverbial in the looks department. He pretty much sleeps through all introductions. Mell-O. That should be his name.
I guess, together, we've spent it all. But, money aside, all three are wonderful creatures. And I'm grateful to get to share part of my life with them. And I'll be damned if the expensive German rascal will eat an entire leather couch!


----------



## bianca

I paid $1200 for my girl (AUS)


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I paid $1200 USD for Wolfie.


----------



## Mrs.K

850Euros (1069,1824) for Indra and nothing for my old ones


----------



## Runswithdogs

We got Regen from our local GSD rescue. Her adoption fee was $225, which included her spay, heartworm preventative, rabies & distemper shots. 

We've had her for 23 days and here's an estimate of what else we've spent:
$89 on a 48" crate
$40 for 2 dog beds (Costco!!)
$20 for crate pad
$10 for food bowls
$20 for harness (Easy Walk)
$25 for leash/collar/ID tag
$80 for treats and food so far (1 bag TOTW, an antler, other grain-free treats and bones)
$70 for crate #2 (separation anxiety...she was coming to work with me)
$150 for doggy day care on days she couldn't be at work
$200 for 6 hours with a great trainer to consult about separation anxiety issues and cat desensitization
$100 obedience class.
$30 toys
$35 groomer for a bath and trim
$50 first vet visit

Holy ****...almost $1150 to date. hopefully the "recurring" costs are lower than this! 

Granted, without the separation anxiety issues it would be $400 less.

She is worth it though!


----------



## Mrs.K

> $200 for 6 hours with a great trainer to consult about separation anxiety issues and cat desensitization


Holy cow... whatever happened to all those volunteers at a dog club that only charge 35 bucks a quarter year?



> $35 groomer for a bath and trim


You can do that yourself and safe the money. 


However, initial costs are expected. I am not even trying to count what I've already spend on my dogs. If I'd include the gas money I spent to get Indra, the Vaccination, de-worming, driving to the club and back, all the hours, food and whatever else. 

Same with the Old Ones, the time, gas money, veterinary costs... I better don't think about it because half the paycheck goes on the dogs. :crazy:


----------



## jimmyhasadog

Down here in Houston, TX I've seen everything from $150 (from SPCA) to $1000 from breeders. Of course this doesn't factor in vet bills, toys, food, etc.


----------



## Runswithdogs

I don't think she'll need regular grooming, but when we got her she had mats and stank terribly, I worked on her coat 2x daily until it was detangled enough that she could get wet and not have it get even worse, and at that point I let the pros do the bath and trim off where she was overgrown. 

As for the dog trainer, we probably could have found MUCH cheaper, but she was the one who helped me find our dog and had been emailing back and forth with me for a while giving advice.


----------



## showshepherds4me

A well bred German puppy born in the USA with decent bloodlines and titled parents should be around 2000 to 3000 dollars. If you get into the Seiger show winner offspring, you can be looking at 3500 to 9000. This is overkill for the owner who does not want to compete at National and World levels. Don't mistake a small breeder from a BYB. Many small breeders will have better prices and great dogs. They will be actively involved in some club or training. BYB will have a bunch of puppies, one bitch and one dog (male). Imports from Germany are tricky. You need a honest broker. Some German breeders dump their lowest quality dogs onto unsuspecting USA buyers. There are good breeders in the US who breed from solid German parents. God bless all you kind hearted people who rescue the GSDs. The dogs should not have to pay for a stupid human mistake. The love and dedication necessary to rehab a dog with a rotten start is rewarding watching them bloom with good food and vet care. But please if you are considering a pet dog get on the shelter list. All dogs cost money and care be they rescue or breeder bought. I am proud of the excellent Humane Society in Milwaukee (WI). They rehab, clean, fix, and love up the dogs for adoption. Dogs are adopted so quickly there are often several people competing for one dog! No dog or cat gets put down unless it is very sick. My daughter adopted a mix puppy from the HS. A well known breeder had an OPPS. This breeder treated the mom and puppies as if they were champions. When she took the puppies to the HS, they were fat, healthy, and clean. My daughter adopted one in the morning and by the next morning, all 8 pups were adopted. So at our house, we have world class GSDs, a blue heeler / German shorthair pointer mix and a blue heeler / Jack Russell mix. My daughter adopted both the blue heeler mixes. The first one was a mess. The owner was sick of the puppies (pup was only 5 weeks old) and the owner was going to drown the last pup. My sweet kind hearted daughter said she would take the pup. He then told her the pup was $15. She paid it and brought home this wormy sick puppy who needed vet attention asap. Our German Shepherd mothered and loved that pup. So the bottom line is GSDs can cost from free to thousands and thousands but the joy any GSD gives will be priceless.


----------



## jimmyhasadog

showshepherds4me said:


> So the bottom line is GSDs can cost from free to thousands and thousands but the joy any GSD gives will be priceless.


Well said


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly was $25.00! She is worth every penny!!

Tanner we got at the shelter he was around $115.00 it included the neutering procedure, microchipping, vaccines etc.


----------



## lcht2

showshepherds4me said:


> A well bred German puppy born in the USA with decent bloodlines and titled parents should be around 2000 to 3000 dollars. If you get into the Seiger show winner offspring, you can be looking at 3500 to 9000. This is overkill for the owner who does not want to compete at National and World levels. Don't mistake a small breeder from a BYB. Many small breeders will have better prices and great dogs. They will be actively involved in some club or training. BYB will have a bunch of puppies, one bitch and one dog (male). Imports from Germany are tricky. You need a honest broker. Some German breeders dump their lowest quality dogs onto unsuspecting USA buyers. There are good breeders in the US who breed from solid German parents. God bless all you kind hearted people who rescue the GSDs. The dogs should not have to pay for a stupid human mistake. The love and dedication necessary to rehab a dog with a rotten start is rewarding watching them bloom with good food and vet care. But please if you are considering a pet dog get on the shelter list. All dogs cost money and care be they rescue or breeder bought. I am proud of the excellent Humane Society in Milwaukee (WI). They rehab, clean, fix, and love up the dogs for adoption. Dogs are adopted so quickly there are often several people competing for one dog! No dog or cat gets put down unless it is very sick. My daughter adopted a mix puppy from the HS. A well known breeder had an OPPS. This breeder treated the mom and puppies as if they were champions. When she took the puppies to the HS, they were fat, healthy, and clean. My daughter adopted one in the morning and by the next morning, all 8 pups were adopted. So at our house, we have world class GSDs, a blue heeler / German shorthair pointer mix and a blue heeler / Jack Russell mix. My daughter adopted both the blue heeler mixes. The first one was a mess. The owner was sick of the puppies (pup was only 5 weeks old) and the owner was going to drown the last pup. My sweet kind hearted daughter said she would take the pup. He then told her the pup was $15. She paid it and brought home this wormy sick puppy who needed vet attention asap. Our German Shepherd mothered and loved that pup. So the bottom line is GSDs can cost from free to thousands and thousands but the joy any GSD gives will be priceless.


huh? 2-3 thousand? thats a scam. i've got a pup that is a grand daughter of the 2009 WUSV champion and paid 1200 plus shipping with a two year health gaurantee.

it really depends on who you are buying from, you have to find the value of the pup. if they are chargeing over 2 grand for a pup, that sucker better come with a gold collar too.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

I believe that the breeder's reputation has a lot to do with the price. When I bred my first litter, I did not feel justified in charging $1500 for puppies of basically unknown quality. I have two good dogs that I bred, but it was the first time they had ever produced. It was a genetic gamble,one that I okayed through the breeder that supplied the dogs. She had also been advised of our plans before we even obtained the dogs.

She, on the other hand, could have asked for and gotten a higher price, because she has been breeding dogs for 35 + years. She has a well-established reputation of making good choices of breeding pairs that can justify a higher price.


----------



## Daisy

Our 2yr. Czech/W. German girl was given to us for free! Imported dam, nice working-line pedigree; she just didn't make the cut with the plans the breeder had for her, I guess. We've spent $250 to join a Schutzhund club; apprx. $800 b/t vet bills, flea and HW preventive; $90 on food per month, plus treats, etc.


----------



## Jeffa

Daisy,

My story is similar I was given (from a family friend) a 1 yr old black sable male named Repo, parents are Czech and Hungarian, the original owner had well over $7,000 invested but the GSD was not aggressive enough and made a poor attack dog but a wonderful companion who listens and obeys all of his commands.

He is now 2 yrs and seems to have come into his own. He has turned out to be a very good guard dog and seems to know when he has to perform this duty otherwise a sweeheart of a dog.

I never owned a GSD before and with this experience will probably always own one. I do realize the initial investment of time, money and training is also necessary but worth it.

We've probably spent about $1,500 since we have owned him on food, vet and toys but well worth it.


----------



## Rusty_212

mmarie said:


> my outlook: consider the initial cost to buy/rescue a dog a down payment on an 11-15 year loan. but the loan is for unconditional love and devotion, so every penny is worth it.


So true! I think you have said it best. No matter what the cost, they are truely worth it.

My 1st 2 Alaric and Amber were $600 each from basically a byb. That was in 1989. 
Nash was $1200 from a top breeder in 1999.
Lana was $3000, also from a breeder but not a hi rated one, in 2003.


----------



## showshepherds4me

ICHT I was speaking about showlines not working lines. You may have gotten a 1200 dollar grand daughter of a WUSV winner line but not a Seiger winner and not a son or daughter. I bought a top quality working line female with winning bloodlines for $800 and she is great however national and world competitive showlines are much more expensive. That is the only point I was trying to make.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I think I have the cheapest dog here.lol.


----------



## shawnmccarthy87

In illinois you can find just a normal akc German Shepherd breeder who sells them anywhere from $400 - $600. If you want a showline or german line the are 3x that amount.


----------



## tyebranshepherds

I paid $500 CND. for Harley; but only because her Mother was rescued from a puppy mill and whelped a litter of 8- 2 days later. My Chance set me back $1200 (no breeding rights as he had only 1 testicle and needed to be neutered). The rule of thumb around this area is $400-$500 f(no papers) and between $1000-1500 for registered dogs. Breeding rights usually sets you back an additional $200 (and only after agreeing to provide H/E xrays at 2 years).


----------



## Mrs.K

I paid 850 Euros for Indra and she's got Austrian and German papers 

3000-9000 USD for a puppy is ridiculous. Coming from a family that owns a very well known German Shepherd kennel I refuse to pay that much for a puppy. I know what the prices in Germany are and before I pay over 3000 dollars for a pup I rather go to the source. 

Indras Dad is Orry vom Gehrenmoos a very well known sire that ranked 5th at the Schutzhund World Championships in 2005 and she only cost me 850 Euro. My parents usually charge 1000 Euro for any puppy they sell, it doesn't matter if it is for sport or family, if they want to breed or not. There is no change with the price.


----------



## shannonrae

*Bear* - Free. Given to me by a friend who rescued him from a police officer who was keeping him in a 2ft x 3ft plastic kennel and intentionally starving him. When I first got him he was 24" a the withers and 50lbs, emeciated. He was my soulmate and the best dog I have known. RIP Bear Dog
*Kai* - Free. Rescued from a puppy mill on one of the rare occasions the owners brought a dog in to the vet clinic I wok at because it was sick. She was 12 weeks old and 5lbs, had a grade III heart murmur and deformed legs and feet due to malnutrition and life in a tiny cage. Oh, I forgot to mention Giardia and she was very anemic due to parasitic infection (her PCV was 12%). She could barely walk, let alone run. Some time, TLC and vet bills brought her around very nicely. Although her whole life she suffered bad hips and a grade I heart murmur. The sweetest natured dog I have had the pleasure of living with. RIP prettiest shepherd girl.
*Birbo*- Free. Was brought into the vet clinic I work at to be euthanied because he was aggrssive. He came HW tested negative, UTD on vaccinations, neutered papered and microchipped (which nobody at his 3 previous homes registered) I am his fourth home, the dog is only 16 months old now and I have had him for a month! When he arrived he was 29.5" and 67lbs. I was told that he could not be around people, other dogs or cats. Turns out he had been shut away most of his life and simpy didn't kno how to behave. The doctor got "his at the time" owners to sign the dog over to me. Turns out all he really needed was someone willing to socialise and train him. He is turning out to be a great dog!

Of course the money I spend on food, vet bills, proffesional training lessons, toys, kennels, stuff they have ruined, new vaccum cleaners, treats, collars (gotta look cool) and other stuff I forgot to mention i'm sure it's an impressively high number. To be honest I dont keep track, I don't really want to know.


----------



## JessWelsch

zyppi said:


> What lines are you talking about?
> 
> What do you expect and intend to do with your dog?
> 
> Do you want parents titled? Are you planning to show? What medical tests do you require breeder provide on their breeding stock?
> 
> I'd say the price could range anywhere from $1500 up - way up depending on your specifications.
> 
> For less, I'm sure there are good rescues and chancy BYB dogs (I'd rescue before buying a BYB).
> 
> No simple answer.


'

I am purchasing a working line 
Intended to be trained as my service dog
Parents are titled / not planning to show
The breeder does xrays of hips and elbows on parents, keeps currents on puppy shots, has a vet check before they go home, trains them to use a dog door, and proides as health warranty along with a few other warranties (that the ears will stand up, etc). 

The litter we are looking at goes for 1200 to 1400$ (Am $) per pup. 

And then we will need a crate (120$) food, training vest, harness, leash, bowls, shampoo, insurance, toys, registration, etc etc 

Im thinking she will run us 2k by the time she comes home @ 9 weeks old. But I know she will be worth it 

Edit: And then add in training... basic, intermediate, and private lessons to learn the things I need her to learn... I am however thinking of doing most of the training myself.


----------



## joe01880

Amounts vary GREATLY, i live in the Boston area, you can see dogs in shoddy pet stores for 2K+, same with the news paper, 1 to 2K and you really dont know the liniage of the dog. I was lucky, we have dear friends who own wonderful dogs, not breeders per say but they have owneed GSD's for 30 years. They allowed their outstanding male and female to breed. My wife and I got pick of the litter and it didnt cost us a dime, the breeder actually gave the enitre littler to close family and friends, no charge. Our boy Finzel is wonderful, we feel blessed to have him.


----------



## King&Skylar

Skylar was 850.00.
We're in Canada.
When I was looking for one they were 600-1500.00, I got one for 1200 first from my province, and she died  because of a genetic disease.
Skylar came from a province next to us and I couldn't be happier with her, perfect temperment, fits into my lifestyle perfectly and is a beautiful girl  Her father is from USA and her mother from Germany.


----------



## GSD Fan

Well, I'm probably sticking with a certain breeder and the pups out of the litter I'm looking at are $1800 each. So:
$1800 pup
$350 shipping
$50 food bag (Origen) 
$400 worth of Doggy stuff
$200 a month in shots and vaccine =

$2600, and that's just the start!

So yeah, GSDs and dogs can be expensive.


----------



## PaddyD

Abby was $650. Her father and every one in his line are champions back 5 generations. Her dam has about 75% champions in her line. Mostly American lines.


----------



## vicky2200

My GSD was $350 with CKC reg. and 1st shots and deworming. This was an extremely generous price. However, I did not get her from an extremely well known breeder or from a championship line. It was just someone who loved GSDs and was breeding for the love.


----------



## supaflyz

I think all of them are the same. Sometime you pay more for a dog, but it doesn't mean they will be better. My uncle just gave me his dog. He bought her for $2700. Well he got her from his son. My cousin intended to breed the dog, but he was never home. After she got to my uncle place, she kept barking at his patients. Hes a dentist with his house right behind his office. The neighbors also complain about his dog. So he gave her(Yula) to me. My previous shepherd (Ivey) was from Heidelberg kennel here in Houston. She cost $1200. I didn't buy her either. A couple who just had a baby gave her to me. My cousin other german shepherd, a male cost $1500. He always jump on people. Only Ivey was mild manner and energetic. The other two is very energetic. My aunt has two which were brought home by her son. He got them for free while he was station in Germany. I think they are smarter than the other two.


----------



## GSD Fan

When I was considering my next breed, I noticed that German Shepherds are more expensive than a dog like a siberian husky from breeders. I'm not entirely sure why.  I mean, they're both working dogs. 

Anyway, well bred German Shepherds can be expensive. My former breed, Sequoyah, wanted $1800 from a puppy from Tigress or Connie. I shudder to think what the price on what her DDR or Czech puppies could be. . .


----------



## jetscarbie

My 3 GSD's yearly expenses range in price year after year.

All it takes is one event to make the price jump drastically. 

I just spent over $1000 on vet bills b/c of my male dog having penis issues.:shocked:

I also have a young pup that has some serious issues that the estimate that I have now for just the first round of test and surgery is around $6000.

Not even counting the fact that my dogs eat better than I do.


----------



## TankGrrl66

My first GSD was $250 from a rescue group.

My 2nd GSD was free, AND he came with a truckload of stuff (I mean bowls, beds, flea stuff, food, toys, WOW) and AKC papers. They were moving and couldn't handle him anymore anyway.

My 3rd GSD, my puppy, was also free. 

GSDs can be expensive to feed though. As a breed, they tend to have food allergies. They do best on a grain free food. 

Vet bills suck, but I have been very lucky so far. You can save lots of money by going to a clinic to get your vaccines and stuff. Treat cuts and minor stuff at home. Follow bloat prevention stuff to the letter. Feed a great food and exercise them every day. Go spend 50 bucks just to get looked at forwhen you need it, and don't hesitate either. 

Flea stuff is pricey when they are adults. 

So yeah...Food, Vet bills and flea prevention are my top 3.

My next pup is going to set me back $1100 out of the gate. I have my breeder picked and everything. Seems to be the going rate for working line dogs, but theirs are pretty nice.


----------



## Valkyrie2

The people that originally bought our puppy paid $2,000 for her. Within 2 days, they came to the conclusion that she was too much work for them. The breeder would not take the puppy back, but she called me to let me know that the puppy's current owners might want to sell her. Long story short, I paid $600 for her. She's a beautiful black and red GSD.
I got her for a steal!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy $250.00 from a BYB
3600 for Parvo tx ,5 days at Emergency vet 6 days at vet clinic and a plasma tx
300.00 when she stepped on glass needed stitches hated the vet tech on duty had to be put under, $1200.removal of anal glands but she did not have fistulas.400 and 300 for removal of fatty tumour now known as infected hair folicles. 800.00 for her pancreatitis . She ate b/s less chicken breasts for two months. She has saved my life when stopping my husband from leaving for work as i was having a severe insulin reation. She once crushed faux pearls I was to wear to a wedding to wake me up from, a insulin reaction when no one was home. sits w/ me when Ive passed out.She is worth every penny and then some.
Lucky .Rescue ,$100.00 Was heartworm Positive 900.00, Daisy and he were doing Bigtime Puppy Wrestling on our deck fell and went between the steps and the house wall. Sprained neck and doggy traction (crate and Rimyadyl ,allergic to Rym . Fixed steps so no space 100.00 .Neutered 200.00. He has been(knock on wood ) amazingly healthy.He eats what daisy eats . They both get heartworm prevention and their yearly vaccines. He has bad hips and we try to not let him overdue it. He is my heartdog ,my lets go run errands guy ,my lets hang out and the ultimate toy boy.. They are both worth every blasted dollar (Do not tell Daisy she will want more)
Maggi


----------



## Stella's Mom

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Daisy $250.00 from a BYB
> 3600 for Parvo tx ,5 days at Emergency vet 6 days at vet clinic and a plasma tx
> 300.00 when she stepped on glass needed stitches hated the vet tech on duty had to be put under, $1200.removal of anal glands but she did not have fistulas.400 and 300 for removal of fatty tumour now known as infected hair folicles. 800.00 for her pancreatitis . She ate b/s less chicken breasts for two months. She has saved my life when stopping my husband from leaving for work as i was having a severe insulin reation. She once crushed faux pearls I was to wear to a wedding to wake me up from, a insulin reaction when no one was home. sits w/ me when Ive passed out.She is worth every penny and then some.
> Lucky .Rescue ,$100.00 Was heartworm Positive 900.00, Daisy and he were doing Bigtime Puppy Wrestling on our deck fell and went between the steps and the house wall. Sprained neck and doggy traction (crate and Rimyadyl ,allergic to Rym . Fixed steps so no space 100.00 .Neutered 200.00. He has been(knock on wood ) amazingly healthy.He eats what daisy eats . They both get heartworm prevention and their yearly vaccines. He has bad hips and we try to not let him overdue it. He is my heartdog ,my lets go run errands guy ,my lets hang out and the ultimate toy boy.. They are both worth every blasted dollar (Do not tell Daisy she will want more)
> Maggi


LOL...great story...great dogs.


----------



## jang

i got sibi for $250.00 from a byb--she had first been purchased from same byb for $650.00 but the guy brought her back at 12 months--she (sibi) was devastated and was left out in the pen with no verbal contact (breeder didn't want her to attach to her) for 2 months--she was such a mess--even now that i know i know nothing about gsd's i am so happy to have rescued her from that situation...she was already spayed, chipped and had all shots up to date when a got her--plus 8 months worth of heart worm and flea meds..she is my heart--crazy as a loon-but i'm hoping she will settle soon!


----------



## Emoore

Rocky:

$300 out of the newspaper. Few hundred bucks for a neuter. Nearly $1000 at the e-vet when he decided to stick his head through the fence and cut his face open to the bone. 

Cash:
$75 at the animal shelter, $500 for the heart worm treatment. Another few thousand in vet bills trying to figure out what in the world was wrong with his digestive system.

Kopper:
$1000 from a breeder. So far (knock on wood) that's all he's cost me barring normal check-ups, training, etc.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Helly said:


> Depends on how much stuff he tears up


Scarlett was $250 from the rescue, $600 in vet bills (annual exam, plus Lyme treatment and blood tests) and THEN there is the cost of what she has destroyed..

She costs about $85 a month to feed in dog food. The "other" items she eats usually cost more.


----------



## hattifattener

hello from other country!

i paid equivalent of 300 dollars in local currency

with papers. here is link to her daddy LV CH.

LV CH Lukas Garliavietis - German Shepherd Dog

mom is adorable longcoat GSD.

healthy,calm,bright and smart pup.


----------



## Konotashi

Depends on the breeder. I see a lot of BYB puppies going for as little as $200, and if they're from good breeders, usually between $1,500 - $2,500.


----------



## Cetan

$1200 USD for the (as of now) unnamed puppy.

Two weeks old tomorrow, due to go home just after Thanksgiving. (Exactly 8 weeks on Turkey Day itself!)

Good thing I have a litle over six weeks to actually settle on a name.


----------



## woody

Approx $1000 from a breeder, BYB seem to be anywhere from 300 - 800 bucks from what I can gather. NZ dollar.


----------



## Mrs.K

Anywhere between 500 to 1500 Euros. I paid 800 for my two dogs.


----------



## PaddyD

$650 with spay guarantee, $800 without


----------



## Anja1Blue

Here in Colorado (Front Range, reputable breeder) you can pay up to $3500 or more for a showline puppy, imported parents. Starting price is around $1500 - 2000. BYB's in the Classifieds run the gamut, but are usually under $800. Working line pups are usually around $1000 -1500.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## robk

$0 - $10,000 depending on who you buy it from. Is that expensive? I don't think so. I think it is a bargin for a best friend to follow you through life for the next 10 years or so. A friend that never cares how you look and is always glad to be with you. A friend that will gaurd your family and home and if need be will lay down his life for you. Someone who you can always talk to and will listen for hours as you babble on an on about your day with out getting tired of you. A friend who always makes you look better, feel stronger, laugh harder and enjoy life more. No, I don't think a German Shepherd is very expensive.


----------



## pets4life

for the kind i like cost about 3 thousand to about 10 thousand at least a year of age i will never buy another puppy younger than 1 ever

its like buying a cheap car price wise


----------



## southernfiction

*We would be 50th in dog prices*

Here in Mississippi, the best of the working line puppies are around $500 - 800 at 8 weeks, don't know about the show lines. The nicer pet puppies are around $400, less-well-bred down to $200, $150 if the breeder is desperate. 

If you want a nice puppy, maybe this would be the place to shop.


----------



## pets4life

if u arent looking for something really special and just want a cute pet id say just get a rescue but a lot of us are just so picky in what we want lol which is ok also mine serves as a working pet.


----------



## ShoshanaRVT

I would recommend rescue if cost is a concern, and get pet insurance. 

From breeders, the cheaper the poorer the quality. 

Boomer is the most expensive dog I know of, and he was "Free to a Good Home" on kijiji


----------



## CelticGlory

It depends on where I go, I'm still not sure of the lines I want to go with. I'm open minded with any line, as long as the puppy and the puppy's parents have sound temperament and I like the overall conformation of the parents, so I would be paying $900 to $2500 + shipping which could be from $250 to $500+. I do have a breeder in mind, but I could end up changing my mind. I had forgotten to factor in that I want my puppy around the holiday vacation time since I would be off from teaching during the holidays; so that also factors in with the breeder's procedures during the holiday season. 

I would also love to enter my dog into the AKC show ring and/or sieger shows as well. So I have to factor in those expenses as well!!


----------



## marti

*The Confirmation show ring*

We tried that with our first GSD.
All her siblings were entered by their owners or the Kennel owners. We all won right down the line since our dogs were the only ones entered in Puppy class

Dog shows are expensive.
We tried it for awhile. Didn't know a lot about it but noticed the judges weren't as confident about decisions as I expected. They seemed to pick the kennels/owners that they knew.

A newbie comes in, they're not sure so the newbie won't win even if they were showing last years Westminister Best of Show GSD. They will avoid criticism by going with a known kennel.

Sorry Judges. MHO.


----------



## codmaster

marti said:


> We tried that with our first GSD.
> All her siblings were entered by their owners or the Kennel owners. We all won right down the line since our dogs were the only ones entered in Puppy class
> 
> Dog shows are expensive.
> We tried it for awhile. Didn't know a lot about it but noticed the judges weren't as confident about decisions as I expected. They seemed to pick the kennels/owners that they knew.
> 
> A newbie comes in, they're not sure so the newbie won't win even if they were showing last years Westminister Best of Show GSD. They will avoid criticism by going with a known kennel.
> 
> Sorry Judges. MHO.


 
Don't feel sorry. One hears the same thing at every show (maybe since there is only one winner at each show?)

One often hears the same thing about biased judges in the obedience ring.


----------



## 2GSDmom

Price range for puppies is about the same here--$200-$300 US unpapered--$400-$800 US registered pet quality---$900-$1500 for show/breeding quality, although, most german/czech lines generally cost about half again up to twice as much.

Finished dogs can run upwards from $3000--$7000+, depending on specifics.

Do I think that's expensive? There are days I think McDonald's is expensive....but by and large I think most low to mid-scale dogs are priced appropiately if they've been properly cared for--and that the upper end dogs are also priced to reflect the additional expenses iinvolved in showing and competition.

Our GSDs:
Teddy, 1-1/2 yr old rescue--$125 adoption fee (additional expense involved 1 yr later to root canal lower canine--Dr. said from the amount of decay close to the bone, tooth had probably been cracked before we adopted--$1500.)


----------



## mecaplan

I definitely recommend von Jagenstadt Kennel in Boca Raton. Andrew Masia is a very responsible breeder of beautiful dogs and reasonable prices. He is a senior member in the forum and a wonderful guy!


----------



## muddypaw

We paid $800. She has her AKC papers. Both parents were show dogs, but we just wanted one that had Hip/Elbow certification with both parents and grandparents.
Food runs about $100 - $130 a month (Fromm and raw). Vet bills are minimal since we are blessed with a low cost vet nearby. 
Companionship : priceless!


----------



## ladyfreckles

In the PNW there are a LOT of BYBs. 

BYBs are anywhere from $700-$1500 regardless of show or working line. 

The more reputable breeders around here are $1500-$3000 (most are closer to the $1500 mark). I paid $1500 for Viking. The other breeder I was considering started puppies at $2000 and the price went up depending on who the parents were. The litter I had inquired them about was $2500--way out of my price range.

Ultimately though, as many people say, the cost of a pet is irrelevant. Pets are priceless. I'd rather pay more and get reassurance of a good temperament and sound health than save a ton of money and pay out of my arse in vet bills later in life. There are no guarantees, of course, but that's just the way I feel.

If I ever decide to get another German Shepherd, I'll probably go out east for it.


----------

